# Bee Hunting Box



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello Jack,

I really enjoy hunting bees and have done it sporadically for over 30 years. Have thought of making a dedicated bee hunting box but end up using the equavalent of a coffee can and a sponge.

Check out the following info on bee hunting:
http://www.beesource.com/pov/wenner/bsjun1992.htm 

I found the info very useful. I like to use the mass recruiting method. Hence the coffee can. When quit a bunch of bees are working the anise scented sugar solution off the sponge, it's very fun to mark and track the bees.

Best Wishes
Dennis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought a video from Brushy Mt. I think it was "free bees for you" or something like that. You get to see it done by some old mountain men and also some fancy old bee hunting boxes. They don't look like they'd be very difficult to build.

It was worth the price of admission just to watch these three old men take down a bee tree and hive it without so much as a veil.


----------

